# Barska Scopes



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

What is yalls opinions on Barska Scopes? I'm looking to get a new scope and they have some good deals. Anyone got one or have heard anything about them?

http://www.shopbarska.com/Riflescope-BARSKA_3_12x50_IR_HUNTMASTER_PRO_SCOPE.html


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Because of the good prices I did a bunch of online research. Every comment I found was negative. Seems like they fall apart after a few shots. I was looking at red dots but I imagine all their products are about the same quality. Just go to sites like Amazon or Cabelas where they have customer reviews and read a little.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I own one.. and IMHO I would say it depends on what your going to bolt it too.
Mine was mounted on a bolt action 22 and was dead on.
However if you plan on mounting it on something with a lot of recoil I would probably go with a higher quality set up.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

PompNewbie said:


> I own one.. and IMHO I would say it depends on what your going to bolt it too.
> Mine was mounted on a bolt action 22 and was dead on.
> However if you plan on mounting it on something with a lot of recoil I would probably go with a higher quality set up.


Agreed...you get what you pay for.


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

I have them on variety of calibers, 270,308,30-06,,, no issues they seem fine, stay on target


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Its gonna go on a .270 that I hunt with. I agree you get what you pay for and they claim its a $300+ value. I have a 3x9x40 and its dead on but it fogs bad and in low light sucks. Just lookin around for now but since it was a great price I was wanting to know what yall thought because I know yall actually shoot and know what you are doing compared to someone that is no good and bought one and didn't mount or sight or anything correctly and posted a bad review. :thumbdown:

So far 2 of yall own one and have no problems so if there is anyone else that has on I'd appreciate a review from you.

Also since I'm shopping around, if anyone wants to suggest something to look at thats $100 or less thats atleast a 50mm let me know. Don't have much funds and need something not cheap but a little on the inexpensive side if you know what I mean. I know I can look and review all the scopes in the world but I'd rather hear it from yall on what you own or have experience with since yall actually shoot and know what you are doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 50 mm BSA and it has been great. I think it is the contender model. I've been very pleased and I can shoot when it is almost dark.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Spend a little extra cash and get a lower line Leupold. It has a lifetime warranty and you will thanks yourself when that cheap scope craps out on you when it counts.


----------

